# TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, one week after putting the RS grille in, I pained the foglight surrounds and added some RS mesh, thanks to Z Max Autosport for the mesh. I used Dupicolor's gloss black vinyl paint on the pieces and am really pleased with the results.
Here are the pic's.

































































Regards,
John


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*

Perfect! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks real good


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*

Looks awesome!!!
Oh... thank you so much... I have been in search of a mesh like that for my grill.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (353S)*

Congratulations on a really nice job - it's a pleasure to see someone make the effort to implement their personal design vision. I was wondering if you'd given thought to also painting the front splitter black?


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (TT412GO)*

Thanks to all for the kind words. 353S, I'm glad I could be of a small bit of assistance to you after all the great work you've done for the TT community.
TT412GO - I had every intention of pulling both the front and rear valance pieces and painting them gloss black to match; however, the front piece appears to be held in place by two non-reuseable plastic plugs. I'll need to get a few replacements before I cut these off. 15 years ago I would have just zip-tie'd it back on...
Anyone who's replaced their pieces with carbon have any insight on this? Were you able to pull the plastic rivets and reuse them?
Regards,
John


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*

John,
For the front diffuser the plugs are reusable. At least they were on my 2008 S-line. In the middle of each plug there is a center piece. Use something small to push that center piece all the way through the rest of the plug. Be sure to use something not too sharp as the plastic is soft. Once you have the center piece pushed out you can remove the plugs. Take off the diffuser and find the center pieces for reuse. I hope that helps.
Curious, when you made your grills, what did you use to secure them?


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (353S)*

353S, that is great to hear, thank you. I will make my way out to the garage today to see if can do this without tearing it up too badly. 
As for the mesh, I cut and sanded it to fit snugly that it holds in place. Also, it seemed that the horizontal bar presses against it as well. A touch of adhesive towards the foglight side to hold the mesh in place would do the trick if you had a little too much play.
By the way, I saw your beautiful SG TTS on Auto Trader, what's up? You got a contact to score a grey market TT RS? I'll help take up a collection for the federalization costs.

Regards,
John


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Volkswagens* »_353S, that is great to hear, thank you. I will make my way out to the garage today to see if can do this without tearing it up too badly. 
As for the mesh, I cut and sanded it to fit snugly that it holds in place. Also, it seemed that the horizontal bar presses against it as well. A touch of adhesive towards the foglight side to hold the mesh in place would do the trick if you had a little too much play.
By the way, I saw your beautiful SG TTS on Auto Trader, what's up? You got a contact to score a grey market TT RS? I'll help take up a collection for the federalization costs.

Regards,
John

I wish... I have other plans. Nothing big... but something different, yet the same


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (353S)*

Well, whatever you get I'm sure it will be sweet. Let's meet in Nebraska and go for a ride when you get it.
I just pulled the plugs out but it appears theres something else securing the piece in place. Did you notice any tabs on the back side? That's the only thing I can think of. Also, did you pull the bumper when you put the CF pieces on? 
Regards,
John


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*

It's just the two plugs and then it snaps into place... Here is a picture with it off... You can see where is clicks in on the slots.








I didn't pull the bumper to install... I think you just have to tug away from the car pretty good before it comes off.


_Modified by 353S at 4:04 PM 9/7/2009_


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (2Volkswagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Volkswagens* »_Well, whatever you get I'm sure it will be sweet. Let's meet in Nebraska and go for a ride when you get it.


John, if Nebraska wasn't so far away, I would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TT RS Grille & Foglight Surrounds (353S)*

I see now the tabs now, thanks for posting. 
That CF piece sure looks sweet. I have tried for a year now to talk myself into the OEM S-Line CF pieces, the price is just too much for me to justify. Still, I think Audi does CF better than just about any other I've seen. 
Regards,
John


----------

